# Help!! my western mvp plus wont stay up!



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! Ive got an issue. I bought a second hand western mvp plus v plow (same pump/valves/wiring as fisher). I had an issue when I first installed the plow with it not staying up when I lifted it. I had another fisher lift piston lying around that I know is good so I swapped them. This didn't fix it. So i spoke with my fisher dealer and he told me to try replacing the relief valve and if that didn't work then the solenoid valve/cartridge. The new relief valve didn't help but the solenoid valve/cartridge seemed to sort of help the problem. My plow would now drop a couple inches and then hold. I thought I was all set but after plowing this most recent storm, it is back dropping again. Actually now sometimes when in scoop position it wont lift back up until I move it sideways or engage another piston and then it lifts. Other times it lifts just fine. I am all out of ides and am hoping someone can help. Could it be another valve?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you checked the fuses on the harness C yet.

Is it a quick drop or a bleed by slow drop?

Fuse 1 on the C Harness to be exact if you have not checked the fuses.

If fuses are good, check the S8 coil if if drops slow. Sounds like it is hanging up.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Quick drop is the S3 not holding


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Had something similar happen to an 04 MVP a couple of years back and it turned out to be the joystick. It went from a 1 or 2 random drops backing away from the piles in an 8 hr event to 1 to 2 drops every 5 minutes on the next event.

Raising the blade and then turning off the control off (and waiting for the blade to drop) may help assisting you in determining if this is electrical or hydraulic issue.

Good Luck
S


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Does it hold angle? Can you push in by hand left or right?


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

It is a slow drop. After I lift it, it takes 30 seconds to a minute and the blade is almost on the ground. What do you mean by s3 and s8 coils? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

areoseek said:


> Does it hold angle? Can you push in by hand left or right?


it seems to hold angle like it should


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Have you checked the fuses on the harness C yet.
> 
> Is it a quick drop or a bleed by slow drop?
> 
> ...


It is a slow drop. After I lift it, it takes 30 seconds to a minute and the blade is almost on the ground. What do you mean by s3 and s8 coils? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=1424&seclevel=1&filename=27366.01_021508forweb.pdf&doctype=pdf

Ultramount mvp mechanics guide


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

http://angelos-supplies.com/docs/MVP Plus.pdf

This is a link to your plow mechanics guide.

Under the plastics on the plow. The valves are refered to by what "S" number they are so we can all talk about the same ones.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fuse harnesses for reference


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

dieselss said:


> http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=1424&seclevel=1&filename=27366.01_021508forweb.pdf&doctype=pdf
> 
> Ultramount mvp mechanics guide


Thanks a lot....I think I might actually be able to make some progress with this!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dont touch the S3. You would have a drop to the ground right away if that was stuck. Slow drop leads to 8.

Fuse or the S8 is where I would look. Fuse is where I would start if I was a betting man...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tighten the quill in all the way, does it still drop? Yes S2 should be issue. No S3 should be the issue.


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Tighten the quill in all the way, does it still drop? Yes S2 should be issue. No S3 should be the issue.


What is quill?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On back side of pump(closest to truck) take the plastic cover off. There will two flat head screws, the one up higher is quill adjustment. Lower is pressure relief. Turn the quill in as tight as you can. 

Quill is term for the adjustment of lowering speed but you can turn it in far enough to keep the plow from lowering even when pressing down on control.


----------



## beastman14 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey everyone. Thanks for the help so far. So today i checked and tried everything you alaccuggested and everything the mechanics guide suggested. Still no luck. I swapped coils around, valves etc. The plow still drops. It seems to drop a few inches and then hold. Othertimes after ive plowed for a few minutes the plow wont raise in scoop position until i move an angle piston. Then it seems to lift. Any ideas? Does it sound like air in the system? Ive bled the system according to the manual but still having the issue...


----------

